# Erste Server-Client Anwendung



## erazor2106 (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab bisher nur Desktop-Anwendungen geschrieben welche auf einem PC laufen. Nun wollte ich mal etwas komplexeres über das Netzwerk ausprobieren.
Und zwar soll es so angedacht sein, dass es in einem kleinen Netzwerk 3 Computer gibt, einer davon übernimmt das Kommando und kann über das Netzwerk die auf den anderen beiden Computer laufenden Anwendungen manipulieren bzw. steuern. Zusätzlich sollen sich nur die beiden anderen Computer miteinander austauschen können. Das kann anfangs ruhig auf niedrigem Level geschehen, also z.b. nur das Übertragen von Zahlen.

Kann mir da vllt. jemand Starthilfe bei den ganzen Sachen geben bzw. mir noch ein Buch dazu empfehlen. Wenn ich einmal weiß wie die Kommunikation zwischen den Computern funktioniert müsste ich den Rest dann denk ich mal allein hinbekommen.

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße


----------



## reibi (20. Jan 2011)

Hi

Ich würde Dir kein Buch oder Technologie empfehlen ...
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde bei simplen Sachen anfangen:

Das hier ist das simpelste Beispiel für ein verteiltes System:

Michael Peuss - Socket-Programmierung in Java

Dann würde ich mich über verschiedene Ansätze und Technologien in diesem Umfeld belesen. Also im Netz

Hier mal ein paar Stichworte:

SOAP, Webservice, RMI, Corba, REST, Burlap, und viele Alternativen dazu

Wo Du den Ansatz interressant findest; überleg Dir n simples Anwendungsbeispiel und probier es aus.

Viel Erfolg und vor allem Spass ;-)


----------



## FArt (20. Jan 2011)

... und vielleicht im Anschluss noch ein paar APIs...
Spring Remoting, Netty, Mina...


----------

